# a HUGE thank you ..........................



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

...... to
*SPECIALIST CARS AUDI, ABERDEEN *  

These guys are helping the Scottish contingent to shoot me  by covering the cost of our Archery.

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Hev x
<just had to tell the world >


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

good work hev


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Great work Hev
Fancy doing somthing a little more south, we like people with your talents

[smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> ...... to
> *SPECIALIST CARS AUDI, ABERDEEN *
> 
> These guys are helping the Scottish contingent to shoot me  by covering the cost of our Archery.
> ...


Do we still have to pay then


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ...... to
> ...


Nope  ......................... only for dinner :?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ...... to
> ...


 :roll: thinking about money again!! thought the scot's were ment to be tight  
well done Hev two week's in the post keep up the good work


----------

